# Hunting Bullet?



## Chris Kalinski (Sep 14, 2011)

I need a deer hunting bullet for a Thompson Contender .44
What do you all prefer ??
Thanks in advance , Chris


----------



## Randy (Sep 14, 2011)

Hornady Leverevolution 225 gr.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Sep 14, 2011)

Interesting reply, Never thougt of that.
Just bought 5 boxes 17.33 each not bad price.


----------



## Randy (Sep 14, 2011)

Chris Kalinski said:


> Interesting reply, Never thougt of that.
> Just bought 5 boxes 17.33 each not bad price.



You got leverevolution for 17.33 a box?


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Sep 15, 2011)

*Ammo*

Yes, but with shipping  came too 19.95 a box, But they come to my door, No gas/no shopping/no tax   I bought 5 boxes.
http://www.ammo-sale.com/proddetail.asp?prod=50596


----------



## Randy (Sep 15, 2011)

That is a good deal.  Almost as good as my rep deal but without the hassle!


----------



## Mistrfish (Sep 17, 2011)

I wonder how these would shoot out of my Ruger Super Black Hawk. Anyone tried them?


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2011)

I shoot them outof my Super Red Hawk with great results.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Sep 18, 2011)

Dialed in my contender 1inch high @ 50 yds what do ya think ??


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 18, 2011)

You didn't list a barrel length but assuming 1300 fps you'll be dead on at 75 and 3 inches low at 100.If your groups are an inch or less I would go ahead and make it 2.4 high at 50 with a 100 yd zero and 3 low at 120.


----------



## Randy (Sep 18, 2011)

Chris Kalinski said:


> Dialed in my contender 1inch high @ 50 yds what do ya think ??



That is exactly were I put mine.  I don't shoot my 44 much at 100 yards but this allows it with just a little hold over.  My 44 is a close range weapon for me.  Generally less than 50 yards.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 23, 2011)

Chris Kalinski said:


> Yes, but with shipping  came too 19.95 a box, But they come to my door, No gas/no shopping/no tax   I bought 5 boxes.
> http://www.ammo-sale.com/proddetail.asp?prod=50596



Cheaperthandirt.com has them for $15.93 a box

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/2H92782-1.html

*V*


----------



## Newtopia (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll be hunting with a desert eagle 44 mag this year. Any reason why the leverevolutions wouldn't work?  The Hornady web site says they are for revolvers an lever action rifles. I have used these rounds with good success in my Marlin 444


----------



## Mistrfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Anyone seen these in bullet form yet.  I would love to load a few of these up.  I don't remember the last time I bought 44 rounds.  I like to roll my own.  But at that price I may have to break down and order a few boxes.


----------



## Chris Kalinski (Sep 29, 2011)

Marlin_444 said:


> Cheaperthandirt.com has them for $15.93 a box
> 
> http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/2H92782-1.html
> 
> *V*



That figures! I know I checked them upfront. Oh well.


----------



## kweidner (Oct 10, 2011)

300 grain xtp over hodgdon 110.   It puts them down with authority.  They just fall over dead.


----------



## JWarren (Nov 14, 2011)

I shoot my 290gr cast.


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 15, 2011)

270 gr gold dot soft point


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 15, 2011)

240 gr.  JHP Deer Stopper (Ga. Arms) in Villa Rica Ga.


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 19, 2011)

I question what IMHO are some of the most season handgunners I know and the consensus from all three of em was, "If ya don't reload?... 240gr hornady XTP." So thats what I got for my 44 mags. This season, I've killed one with the red hawk and the XTPs and one with the super black hawk and the XTPs. Both dropped like toilet seats.... no tracking needed.


----------



## LDHunter (Nov 22, 2011)

LanceColeman said:


> I question what IMHO are some of the most season handgunners I know and the consensus from all three of em was, "If ya don't reload?... 240gr hornady XTP." So thats what I got for my 44 mags. This season, I've killed one with the red hawk and the XTPs and one with the super black hawk and the XTPs. Both dropped like toilet seats.... no tracking needed.



Agreed... It's an excellent bullet and I've used them a lot with great results.

I roll my own but my loads are very similar to factory velocities.

I have a friend that's killed a bunch of deer with them. 

$bob$


----------

